# Mirror Lure treble hooks - how to make singles?



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

I just started fishing with mirror lures and the three treble hooks are tearing up my hands. I want to leave the treble on the back but what is the best way to make the front hooks singles? Should I cut the treble or replace the hooks?


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

i would unscrew them and put j hooks

p.s. there mirrOlures


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

I always take the middle hook off... helps alot.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

gordy said:


> I always take the middle hook off... helps alot.


It seems that every time I am thinking of removing hooks from my Mirrolures most of the specks that I catch are on the hooks that I would have removed. Yeah, they are a hazard but if they could be made more safe without compromising performance they would have been by now.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Scuba Mike,

I just started fishing with Mirrolures the past couple outings and they are awesome lures. I recommend keeping the treble hooks.

I would not remove the trebles with your hands in case the fish decides to do some acrobatics. I use a "Hookout"... that way your fingers are far removed from the hooks. 

Removing the middle hook does not seem to affect the action of the lure. I did this on my last outing and all was fine. However, that middle hook does give you a little insurance as Yakhunter mentioned.

On a 52MR the middle and front hooks are easy to change by unscrewing the bracket with a small flathead (eyeglass repair tool). I cut off the tail hook with pliers and attached a split ring for easier hook changes.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

10-15 yrs. ago, Mirrolure made one called the Swinging Single that had a single J hook. The hook was attached right in the middle of the lure. Where the back hooks normally attach they had a metal tab that held the shank of the hook. This held the entire shank up to the belly of the lure with the bend of the hook just behind the back of the lure. This hook configuration evidently did not catch on because it was discontinued after just a few years. I still have about a dozen them around here. Here is a link to an ebay completed auction for one but the picture is terrible and you can not see how the hook is attached. If you are an ebay member run a ”Mirrolure Swinging Single” search (they show 0 right now), then save this search and when one comes up they will notify you by email.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIRROLURE-1-S52...ryZ36153QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

gordy said:


> I always take the middle hook off... helps alot.


That one thing I would do 

But if you take one set of trebles off then take them all off as this will change the action of the lure either use all trebles or all single hooks.



Fish'n Phil said:


> Scuba Mike,
> 
> Removing the middle hook does not seem to affect the action of the lure. I did this on my last outing and all was fine. However, that middle hook does give you a little insurance as Yakhunter mentioned.


This is what I would do if I were to change out any of theses hooks


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I use the Catch 2000 version--there's only two hooks, and they're connected with rings so you can swap them out easily for singles.

During speck season, I fish regular trebles; during striper season I cut off one of the hooks on each and crush the barbs on the remaining two for easy catch and release.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Just a quick question while were talking about mirrolures. Dose anyone know the model number of the suspending mirrolure?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

think you may be referring to the mirrodine lure 17MR


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

17MR, 19MR, S20MR, S25MR, 20MR, 22MR are all suspending


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks


----------



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

*Consider this*

Mike, have you considered just removing (clipping off) the bottom hook of the treble causing the problem. In my meager experience that's the one causing the most problems with trebles
bigfred OUT!


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

How about mashing the barbs down flat. This wont make it less likely to get stuck, but it'll be less painful to get unstuck. Use long ss pliars to get the fish unhooked. It's much easier, and safer for the fish with no barbs too. I used to tear up the fish's mouthes getting all those trebles out. Some, I would say did not make it after that. Now 9.9% of them survive. I fish with my 9y/o a lot, and for his and my safety, I mashed down all the barbs on all the lures. I don't on live or cut bait hooks, just all the lues.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've got a skinned up/banged up Mirrodine that I was about to retire anyway, so based on this discussion, I've replaced the trebles for singles.

I'll give it a try in the next day or so, and see how it works...


----------

